# Looking for red millet in Melbourne



## professional_drunk (15/5/17)

I know someone from Nepal who wants to get into homebrewing here. I'm looking for red millet.
We did manage to get a few kilos from an indian grocery but later on was told that customs didn't let through any more.
There's plenty of the white millet in Chinese grocery shops but it's not suitable.
If anyone can point me to a source for say a 25kg bag, it would be appreciated.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (16/5/17)

If it's the same as finger millet, a quick browse I google shopping has plenty of retailers stocking it:

http://www.google.com.au/search?q=finger+millet+australia&prmd=ivns&source=univ&tbm=shop&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjD28Oe2vLTAhUFJ5QKHY6HCOgQsxgICg

Edit: although agreed, a local source (bulk) would be a lot cheaper if you can find one.


----------

